# Mi nuevo proyecto: construccion de un cuadricoptero



## Dario (Ago 9, 2013)

Hola gente, aqui les dejo una foto de los materiales que me han llegado, son para la construccion del tan soñado cuadricoptero  ... es un proyecto en conjunto con mi hermano raul, que tambien es tecnico y me ha animado a comenzar a construir este aparatito de una vez por todas 
recuerdo que me registre en este foro buscando informacion para construir uno alla por 2008  jajaja... varios años han pasado ya... hoy por fin comenzamos a darle inicio a este aparatito tan soñado . la radio llega la semana que viene, es un futaba f6exap que conseguimos bastante accesible en merkdolbre . bien, talvez este cuad no tendra el mismo sabor que uno construido desde cero pero... al menos es algo. en fin, la semana que viene comenzamos la construccion del bichito, asi que les voy a ir compartiendo fotos de como va quedando. espero que este proyecto salga 100% ya que tengo otros varios en pausa... lamentable pero real... PD: (perdon por la foto, no tengo la camara a mano asi que la saque con mi celular jeje...) saludosss


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 10, 2013)

yo se que tendrás excito mi amigo ¡¡¡
se como es tu forma de trabajo¡¡
y como siempre ,si podemos ayudarte aquí estaremos ,consulta nomas ¡¡¡¡
me guta¡¡¡¡


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 10, 2013)

arriba dario!!!
se hizo esperar, pero ya casi lo empezas, echele ganas amigo!!
y ya sabe a sus ordenes!!


----------



## capitanp (Ago 10, 2013)

Genial, Dario, vamos a ver como avanza tu proyecto y donde pueda como la mayoría de los "veteranos" del foro ayudaremos


----------



## seaarg (Ago 10, 2013)

Hola Dario!

Tengo un amigo en mi ciudad que se fabrico uno, toda la electronica la fue comprando hecha, pero hizo la programacion del arduino que tiene arriba y tengo entendido que tenia sus truquitos para que ande todo bien. El no es miembro de este foro pero si tenes alguna duda en particular puedo preguntarle y copiartela aqui.


----------



## Jurty (Ago 10, 2013)

Yo también quiero hacerme uno cuando ahorre un poquillo...., pero ando un poco perdido en cuanto a que motores y que hélices escoger. El resto me gustaría hacerlo de forma casera.
¿Que modelos usas y que peso levantan?.

A ver si se lo vemos volar pronto!.

Gracias, un saludo!!


----------



## Dario (Ago 10, 2013)

Hola amigos!!! muchas gracias a todos por sus comentarios tan alentadores!!! bueno, lo primero que les voy a compartir entonces, sera la lista de cosas que vamos a usar para hacer este bichito .

1- Placa de control de estabilidad KK multicopter V5.5 *
4- Variadores Rctimer 30 amper*
4- Motores RCTIMER 1300KV*
4- Helices 9X3.8*
1- Bateria li/po (litio polmero) 11.1 volt 2200ma
1- radiocontrol futaba B6EXAP 6 canales
1- Frame o armazon que sera casera hecha con perfil de aluminio y plastico pvc.*

los articulos con el *, ya los tengo en manos, los demas, llegan la semana que viene.
es probable que solicite ayuda a mis queridos amigos del foro, ya que de afuera parece facil jeje... pero hay que ver cuando empecemos . la placa kk no requiere programacion, ya que viene programada como cuadricoptero de fabrica, con ella se puede hacer desde un tricoptero hasta un hexacoptero. sin embargo para que el radiocontrol funcione con ella, necesita ser configurada con una serie de pasos que todavia estoy tratando de entender, ya que casi toda la info que hay sobre esta placa, esta en ingles... ah, los motores tienen un empuje de 1kg por motor, y esto no me asombra, ya que he visto motores que tiran hasta 5 kilos y talvez mas... 
amigos, muchas gracias por todo su apoyo, y a medida que vaya avanzando el proyecto, lo voy a ir posteando aqui. al parecer no parece un trabajo que ocupe mas de un fin de semana para terminar y usar, pero ya me he quemado muchas veces creyendo esto. jajaja 
saludosss


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 10, 2013)

Bién D@río , que bueno que se te haya antojado hacerlo  , de nuevo mis


----------



## george.manson.69 (Ago 12, 2013)

Excelente! espero que termines y que nos muestres como quedó! 

Saludos!

Por cierto, cuanto costo comprar todo el paquete?


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 13, 2013)

Yo tambien voy a seguirlo... armar un cuadracoptero es uno de mis proyectos pendientes..


----------



## Dario (Ago 13, 2013)

ok, estoy esperando los otros articulos que me faltan 



george.manson.69 dijo:


> Por cierto, cuanto costo comprar todo el paquete?


bueno, si lo traducimos a dolar, para decir un precio universal, voy gastando unos U$D 359.71 (dolares) y todavia me falta la bateria de li/po y su cargador y el armazon o frame, que sera casero, asi que ahí me ahorro unos dolaritos jeje . saludosss


----------



## chaires (Ago 15, 2013)

Muy interesante amigo, con esto del cuadricoptero...........
Me recordo algo que vi en NatGeo
Un señor de Australia me parece, Compro un Helicoptero Monoplaza fabricado en Argentina y como veo que eres de argentina, Quien quite y estemos viendo al proximo fabricante de Helicopteros de ese pais en un futuro proximo
Que no?
_________

Saludos cordiales y adjunto info interesante que demuestra lo que dije
________________________

http://www.revistacabal.coop/la-argentina-vuela-y-exporta-helicopteros
http://www.natgeo.tv/mx/videos/view/32675395531-cargas-imposibles-helicoptero


----------



## edu dj (Ago 15, 2013)

muy buen proyecto, publica capturas de como te va llendo


----------



## capitanp (Ago 19, 2013)

Bien y cuando le agarres la mano podes ponerle una cámara GoPro y hacer filmaciones aéreas para evento que esta muy de moda hoy, eso si agárrale bien la mano...


----------



## Dario (Ago 19, 2013)

jajajaja... muy bueno el video, que feo accidente, ¿te imaginas como le debe haber quedado la cara a esos dos? 
estos ultimos dias he estado muy ocupado, pero apenas pueda, subo fotos de como va quedando el engendro volador  jaja...


----------



## Dario (Ago 27, 2013)

Hola gente, despues de tantos dias, me he escapado de mi trabajo y le estoy dando inicio al proyecto jeje... aca subo unas imagenes de como va quedando  saludosss


----------



## ars (Ago 27, 2013)

Buenas, con un par de amigos, tambien estamos por armar uno, ya cada uno tiene sus cosas, aunque a mi me falto un motor y un esc...

Nosotros pensamos usar un Arduino nano porque es la que teenemos a mano, pensamos hacer toda la programacion desde cero. 
Creo que tengo los mismos motores que vos, los Sunsky 980, puede ser?


----------



## Dario (Ago 27, 2013)

ars dijo:


> Buenas, con un par de amigos, tambien estamos por armar uno, ya cada uno tiene sus cosas, aunque a mi me falto un motor y un esc...


jeje... yo pensaba armar uno como proyecto personal y solo compre un motor y dos ESC  asi que ahi los tengo para otro proyecto ahora  jeje...



ars dijo:


> Nosotros pensamos usar un Arduino nano porque es la que teenemos a mano, pensamos hacer toda la programacion desde cero.


si, ese es bueno, obvio que van a usar el WII mote como gyro no? aca hay una pagina de un tipo que armo un tricoptero con la arduino nano y un comando wii motion http://radio-commande.com/international/triwiicopter-design/
mira el video



ars dijo:


> Creo que tengo los mismos motores que vos, los Sunsky 980, puede ser?


no, estos son Rctimer de 1300Kv... saludos y buena suerte amigo, espero que postees algunas fotos de avance  . mientras tanto, aqui dejo dos fotos mas del mio. saludosss


----------



## ars (Ago 30, 2013)

D@rio dijo:


> si, ese es bueno, obvio que van a usar el WII mote como gyro no? aca hay una pagina de un tipo que armo un tricoptero con la arduino nano y un comando wii motion http://radio-commande.com/international/triwiicopter-design/
> mira el video


No, vamos usar MPU6050, que integra un Giroscopo y acelerometro.

Todabia no nos pudimos juntar a armar, lo unico que hicimos andar es el acelerometro en conjunto con la pc, para determinar la orientacion de la plaqueta. lo visualizamos en Blender. 

Cuando avancemos algo, claro habra fotos y videos!

Edit: Ahora que veo las fotos me acorde, los terminales que te vinieron con el motor, son machos, que terminales hembras usas en los cables del esc? Tienen algun nombre?, porque sos no los consegui por ahora.


----------



## Dario (Ago 30, 2013)

aha, ok. les deseo la mejor de las suertes con el desarrollo de su IMU, seria muy interesante verla en marcha. 



ars dijo:


> Edit: Ahora que veo las fotos me acorde, los terminales que te vinieron con el motor, son machos, que terminales hembras usas en los cables del esc? Tienen algun nombre?, porque sos no los consegui por ahora.



La verdad, no se como se llaman. yo no voy a utilizarlos, voy a soldar directamente los cables del motor con los del ESC, total para mi da igual... jeje... 
saludosss


----------



## cris3D (Ago 31, 2013)

osea la estabilización ya estara dada por una placa? o tu programaras esa parte?


----------



## Dario (Ago 31, 2013)

cris3D dijo:


> osea la estabilización ya estara dada por una placa? o tu programaras esa parte?



 exacto, la placa se encargara de todo, ya viene programada de fabrica como cuadricoptero en X, pero tambien podes actualizar el firmware con diferentes tipos de vuelo o cargarle otro firmware para que sea tricoptero o hexacoptero...


----------



## cris3D (Sep 2, 2013)

D@rio dijo:


> exacto, la placa se encargara de todo, ya viene programada de fabrica como cuadricoptero en X, pero tambien podes actualizar el firmware con diferentes tipos de vuelo o cargarle otro firmware para que sea tricoptero o hexacoptero...




orale, y estara muy dificil hacer el firmware desde 0? mis alumnos quieren trabajar con esa parte para su proyecto de control

saludos


----------



## Dario (Sep 2, 2013)

mmm... yo tenia la idea de hacer mi sistema de estabilizacion desde cero con pic y un WII motion. pude leer los datos del wii, pero lo que me freno, fue que tenia que implementar un sistema P.I.D para lograrlo y en ese punto fue cuando me quede en blanco, ya que no se como hacerlo con un pic...  pero si vas a usar arduino, en la red hay muchos que ya lo han hecho y por lo tanto, tenes muchos ejemplos para sacar ideas y hasta para aplicarlos a tu proyecto. saludosss


----------



## wiispring (Sep 27, 2013)

Hola, tambien estoy interesado en esto de los quadcopter, por lo menos saber todo su funcionamiento y mas adelante ver la posibilidad de construir uno. Por si os interesa, en esta direccion:  parece ser que han desarrollado desde cero toda la estabilizacion, pid para control de los motores, comunicacion entre emisor y receptor, etc., y todo sobre un micro AVR Atmega644. Por supuesto, el desarrollo no es desde 0, 0, 0, lo realizan apoyandose en tutoriales y otras web. Aqui un tutorial de ejempo: 
Acabo de empezar con esto y la idea que llevo es poder pasar el proyecto del AVR Atmega644 a un PIC, entendiendo todo lo que hace el micro. Espero que todos vayamos avanzado en este tema y sigamos en contacto en el foro.

Un saludo a todos.

.- No me deja poner las direcciones porque todavia no he enviado 5 mensajes. Si os interesa, decirlo y pasare 5 mensajes tontos para poder poner las direcciones.


----------



## Dario (Sep 29, 2013)

hola gente, tanto tiempo jeje... aca les dejo otro par de fotos para mostrarles como va el proyecto. les cuento que para terminarlo, me falta la bateria, el cargador y un par de helices de giro horario, ya que el que me vendio las helices, no se dio cuenta y me vendio 4 de giro antihorario jeje... en fin, aqui las fotos.

Mi hermano Raul, con el estamos encarando este proyecto. el tambien es tecnico electronico


----------



## blanko001 (Sep 29, 2013)

Va muy bien el trabajo, felicitaciones! ojalá te lleguen pronto las hélices (como 2 meses si las pide de china jeje) esperamos pronto ver el proyecto en los aires... Que buen equipo de radiocontrol, siento envidia (de la buena) por tu proyecto. 
PD: ponle cabello crespo a tu hermano y son el mismo!!!


----------



## Dario (Sep 29, 2013)

blanko001 dijo:


> PD: ponle cabello crespo a tu hermano y son el mismo!!!



 jajaja... si, nada mas que el es un poco mas petizo y mas aplicado con su persona que yo jajaja... en fin, por eso somos hermanos 

muchas gracias amigo, las helices y lo demas, lo compro por mercado libre y me llega en unos dias nomas... saludosss  y si, pronto estara en el aire...


----------

